# failure to keep right



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Please help me to understand this. I was traveling on Rte 495. I was pulled over by a trooper. He was actually traveling in the right lane and was doing about 60-63mph. *{cluck, cluck, cluck)* I was in the left lane and *{cluck, cluck, cluck)* I passed him, only to be pulled over. When he approached the car I asked him why he pulled me over. He wouldn't answer me and took my license and registration. I asked him again when he came back because I knew I was not speeding. He told me failure to keep to the right. *{cluck, cluck, cluck)*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> MGL Ch89 Section 4B. Upon all ways the driver of a vehicle shall drive in the lane nearest the right side of the way when such lane is available for travel, except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left turn. When the right lane has been constructed or designated for purposes other than ordinary travel, a driver shall drive his vehicle in the lane adjacent to the right lane except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left or right turn; provided, however, that a driver may drive his vehicle in such right lane if signs have been erected by the department of highways permitting the use of such lane.


Thread closed.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

89/4b

Section 4B. Upon all ways the driver of a vehicle *shall drive in the lane nearest the right side of the way when such lane is available for travel,* except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left turn. When the right lane has been constructed or designated for purposes other than ordinary travel, a driver shall drive his vehicle in the lane adjacent to the right lane except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left or right turn; provided, however, that a driver may drive his vehicle in such right lane if signs have been erected by the department of highways permitting the use of such lane.

Here, although I am sure it is on your citation.


----------

